# mini Mexican Lobster



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

Got a second mini Mexican Lobster for my 20 gallon high community tank two weeks ago. When I got it home noticed that one claw was missing, but I decided to keep it anyways after I read that these claws might regenerate themselves. Have only seen the critter once in the two weeks until this morning when I noticed him in the roots of a java fern. After close examination of him, I noticed that a very tiny claw was beginning to grow where he had the missing claw.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very neat!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Cool, do you remember what the price was? Also, what are the other fish in the tank? I am thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

At one of the LFS the price was 9.99 and the second one that I frequent the price was 11.99. My tank has mostly small fish like neon tetras, zebra danios, and cherry barbs. I do have 2 cory catfish and the lobsters get along fine with all the fish just fine. My original lobster has been in the tank about six weeks now and I haven't seen the two lobsters interact with each other yet. However my tank is pretty well planted and I usually only see the lobsters when they are walking around the front of the tank or the sides of the tank. The original lobster does this quite a lot since he is more adjusted to his environment. The newer lobster is seen much less and still likes to stay hidden most of the time.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Has the lobster ever been picked on by his tankmates?


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

The first day or two a cherry barb would hover about him whenever he came out in the open and sometimes dip down toward him, but that was the extent of it. Once the cherry barb had him all checked out he left him alone. The lobsters can walk around the open area in the front of the tank and no one bothers them unless they are after the same piece of food.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Cool, I wonder if my new found lfs could special order one for me


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

I live in central New York state between Syracuse and Albany. The two LFS that I go to usually always have them in their stores. If they sell out they usually have them back in the store within a couple of weeks. The one store says that they are one of his best sellers and that it is just recently that he was able to get them and that they have become popular.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

The second Mexican mini lobster walked the open area in the front of the tank today. First time he has done that. About the same length of time it took the first one to do it. So it seems like it takes these critters about 10 - 12 days to get used to their surrounds and tankmates. At least that's what it seems from the two that occupy my tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I might watch these two a little closely, they are known cannibals. But your tank is well planted as you said so I shouldn't worry to much about that.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, however so far so good, in fact when the two cory I have are resting in the front of the tank, the first lobster will walk right over them in order to get to where he is going. Doesn't use his pinchers on them at all. Just climbs right over them as if they were a rock or something.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That sounds so cute, I wish you had a picture of this or a video.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

Only camera I have is built into my laptop, but the next time something interesting happens with the lobsters, I will try to get a photo or video. I can't promise how good it will look though.


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

Here is a link to a photo of my first Mexican mini lobster at the entrance to one of the caves that he frequents in my aquarium. This one has both of his claws and is orange colored. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/data/500/thumbs/image201506030001.jpg


----------



## lfmountie66 (May 22, 2015)

The two lobster finally encountered each other today and the orange one who is larger and has both claws chased off the second one who is bluish-gray with only one claw. It took place in front of the cave that I took the picture of. The orange one was in the cave and the second one was going in to explore it when the orange one jumped out and scared him off. The orange one is female and the bluish one is male. Hoping to see if they will breed with each other as both are mini Mexican lobsters. This first meeting was somewhat of a disappointment for my breeding expectations.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Meh, they will either get along eventually or one will eat the other.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

How big is the Hummer? I've read something by 12 inches.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This is the dwarf kind so they will only grow to about 2 inches.


----------

